# May have to really commit to a full raw diet



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We started today in giving even "more" raw food along with the "less" raw food. I picked up a whole bunch of frozen meats from the butcher's wife. Thawed some out and gave Lexi and Beemer a little side of tripe and chicken heart (slightly frozen, but they like it as they like to chew on it) along with the dehydrated Honest Kitchen. This would be the same Honest Kitchen that Beemer lapped up in seconds, even trying to eat Lexi's, this morning. Of course, my two loooooovvvvveeeeeddddd the tripe (already ground, thank goodness). And the chicken hearts were nice candy after. But it's like eating dessert first and not wanting to eat the main course but looking for more ice cream. Lexi was a good girl and wanted to eat the dehydrated foods. But Beemer just kept sniffing for more of the good stuff. Well, there is more good stuff that I'm trying to partially thaw out in the fridge so I can freeze up the right proportions and some split turkey necks for treats to come. My two loved the stuff from the butcher's wife. And it's less than the pre made frozen by a long shot. She makes a complete raw blend, too. And she delivers! Now may have to rethink the travel bit. 

The things I do for these kids. sheesh! Groom them myself. Feed them raw meats. Make frozen yogurt for them. You have to understand, I am not a DYI kinda girl But the lengths we go for our poos.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would go with the Butchers wife!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ruth!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

These dogs know what is good for them......!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I would go with the Butchers wife!!


...?????
I know it's a bit early for smut Ruth, but really?? 
Is she as fit as a butchers dog??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ruth!


Shhh!! Don't tell Jenny


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> ...?????
> I know it's a bit early for smut Ruth, but really??
> Is she as fit as a butchers dog??


Haha 

See you and Mazza! Always lowering the tone!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Haha
> 
> See you and Mazza! Always lowering the tone!


Haha - we do have a reputation to live up to you know!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Could really lower it by saying - but could she offer you a nice bit of sausage?....but no, I wouldn't of course (don't bother telling me Ruth doesn't like sausages anyway!),
but:focus: it does sound like good stuff from the butchers wife (what is the butcher up to while she is doing all this work?!!)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't understand the nut angle going on. 

Butcher has a shop for people and I'm thinking people asked for the parts not edible for their dogs. So they rented a space a couple of doors down. It's not a place you can walk in with the meat out and shop but you order online and it's in frozen packs AND she will deliver in a refrigerated van. 

Today I have them each half of a turkey neck. I have never seen both of them so happy about food before. 

Question for you raw feeders - anyone give them an egg? How do you feed it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I don't understand the nut angle going on.



Haha. That said 'smut' when I typed it but autocorrected to 'nut'. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Haha. That said 'smut' when I typed it but autocorrected to 'nut'.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha maybe it's just as well!!  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I don't understand the nut angle going on.
> 
> Butcher has a shop for people and I'm thinking people asked for the parts not edible for their dogs. So they rented a space a couple of doors down. It's not a place you can walk in with the meat out and shop but you order online and it's in frozen packs AND she will deliver in a refrigerated van.
> 
> ...


Some people give them the whole egg, but I don't want to encourage theft from the coop, so I crack it into a bowl for them. Have also given them scrambled as well. We grind the shells up and give them a sprinkle on their meat every morning along with a half teaspoon of coconut oil and plaque off. Figure that's bones and teeth taken care of.


----------

